# Low progesterone?



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

My first month of clomid (prescribed to boost natural ovulation) and I've been spotting since day 22 as usual (CD 25 today - usual cycle length of 25/26 days).  I always spot for 4 days before AF but it seems more this month - another side effect of clomid?  Also been reading that this type of spotting could indicate low levels of progesterone.  Has anyone else heard of this and is there anything I can do to improve progesterone levels?  Although I've had a CD21 blood test that was about 9 months ago and I'm not sure what the result was (dr just said 'you ovulate'!).  

any thoughts greatly appreciated.

wishing you lots of  

peppacorn x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Peppa - I'm not sure if spotting over an extended period of time is related to low progesterone levels, but if your cons hasn't arrange prog blood tests for you 7DPO while you're on Clomid, you could get them done at your GP's (even just one of the months) and ask for the actual figure when they give you the results.

I had to make an appt with my GP to get some blood test forms, but from here on in I just make an appt with the bloods nurse for what will be 7DPO.  Results come back 3-4 days later.

In terms of prog levels, you're looking for 30 nmol/l or above.

*If* you're diagnosed with low progesterone (and I'd wait for a blood test to confirm this before trying to treat the problem) there are supplements that your cons could prescribe for you to take in the second half of your cycle, after OV.  Quite a few of the ladies on FF esp those doing IVF seem to take them (sometimes as pessaries).

Below is some info I found online about naturally supplementing prog.  Are you taking a conception or pregnancy multi-vit?  Or, zinc?

"Very few foods contain hormone compounds that are bioidentical to human progesterone. However, many women have successfully overcome fertility problems, high-risk pregnancy, and hormonal imbalances like PCOS using foods that naturally increase progesterone levels.

      Plant Progesterones
  1. Wild yam is famous for containing hormone-like compounds that are very similar to progesterone, and it may encourage the body's own production of the hormone. Bear in mind that the sweet potato, a different vegetable, does not contain these compounds.
      True Progesterone
  2. Egg yolks and dairy products both contain respectable amounts of true progesterone, but it is not known how directly they interact with the human body's own progesterone stores.
      Foods with Vitamin B-6
  3. Walnuts, whole grains, fortified cereals, and soy milk all contain large amounts of vitamin B-6, which is essential for maintaining ideal estrogen-progesterone balance.
      Foods Containing Zinc
  4. Zinc is essential to producing adequate levels of progesterone, so high-zinc foods like red meat, shellfish, chicken, and turkey can all increase progesterone levels.
      Culinary Herbs
  5. Turmeric, found in curry, can increase the body's progesterone levels, as can thyme and oregano. Including one of these in every meal may help to maintain good hormone balance."

Hope this helps


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I'm taking pregnacare which has vit B6 and zinc, plus try to eat healthily!  I'm due to have a CD 21 blood test this month but not got an appointment until late October after I've completed the 3 months of clomid!!  I will try and get the results before then.

Thanks again & good luck


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Peppacorn-If the clinic won't give you the results over the phone (mine doesn't) try and get the faxed to your GP. My last cycles results have been faxed to GP thurs, gotta ring them tomorrow to get them

I also have appt late october (22nd oct) where abouts in UK are u?


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Vicky.
I live in North Kent/SE London borders.
How were your results?  My Oct appointment is 23rd so day after you!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Haven't got them yet  

Receptionist couldn't find the progesterone level figure and told me to call back at 12:15pm to speak to the GP, but then the GP had gone out. Am determined to speak to someone this afternoon to get my results!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi peppacorn

If you're being prescribed clomid then I'd definitely see if you can get some more progesterone blood tests.  These are usually done on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo and this is ideally when you should have tested....so if you ovulate earlier/later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly eg ovulation cd17 then get tested cd24 etc etc.  Most clinics will look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation of mature egg.

Spotting may be an indication of womb lining shedding early due to corpus luteum breaking down quicker....and corpus luteum is what releases progesterone...but that's not always the reason...spotting can be old blood coming away.  When counting your cycle day 1 you should ignore any spotting and/or brown old blood and only count cd1 as the first day of full flow bleeding.

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be classed as normal....unless you have luteal phase of less than 10 days it wouldn't usually be seen as a LPD (luteal phase defect) so therefore no reason to prescribe additional progesterone support.  The reason when having IVF that we're precribed additional progesterone support is because we've not ovulated properly so no real corpus luteum (we have egg collection, not natural ovulation).  If you have concerns then do speak with your consultant though.

You mention you live North Kent/SE London....whereabouts are you and which hospital/consultant...are you private or NHS ?  I only ask because we live SE London (Crystal Palace) and are at BMI Chelsfield near Orpington (privately although have had 2 NHS funded cycles of IVF there as well)

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for your message with lots of info.  I'm due to have a blood test on CD21 - CD2 today so due to start second lot of clomid tonight.  I usually ovulate on CD12 with cycle length of 25/26 days - didn't change last month with clomid so I will expect the same this month!  CD21 will be bank holiday monday so debating whether I should have the blood test on the friday but that will only be CD18!  why is life so complicated!!

I live in Bromley and am seeing Prof Erian at PRU.  He has suggested clomid for 3 months then we have to consider IVF (likely to be at Chelsfield Park).  We will have to go private then as the waiting list is 2 yrs for NHS treatment.  It's very frustrating when we seem to fall into the unexplained category and unsure what else we can do (fed up with people telling me 'just relax'!!).  

I'm sorry to see you have had a m/c recently  - sending you a  and  

Vickym1984 - did you get your results in the end?  Hope they were good  

Jo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you have shorter cycles and ovulate on cd12 then perhaps have the progesterone tested on cd18 and see what the results are as that will be 6dpo.

I've no personal experience of Prof Erian but my friend was under him for IVF at Chelsfield.  We're under Mr Steer at same hospital.  We initially saw Mr Steer at PRU on NHS back in Jan 2005 and then changed privately.

Hopefully you won't need to go down the route of IVF...have you considered IUI as a first step, if the clomid isn't successful (although fingers crossed it is!) ?  You're correct in that the NHS waiting list for IVF is 2+ years...we were put on the list in April 2005 and reached the top in May 2007 and had our first funded cycle in September 2007 and 2nd funded in March 2008 (for NHS cycles we were under Dr Reid at Chelsfield)....we had paid privately whilst on NHS waiting list and we're back to paying privately again.

It is frustrating when people tell you to relax...we've been ttc for over 6 years now and still get told this 

Lots of luck to you...really hope the clomid does the trick ! 
Natasha


----------



## peppacorn (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

I would rather not go down the IVF route but will see what happens.  IUI hasn't been mentioned as an option - I will ask when I next see Prof Erian, but it may because my DH's SA was 15% for morphology which we were told was the 'low side of average' and that we would be referred for ICSI if we went down that route.  DH is now on a cocktail of vitamins.....!!

Have a lovely weekend.


----------

